# Work Visa Refused



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi,

Its my first post...apologies if its not the right way to ask questions...took a new job in UAE and just arrived on a visit (30 day) visa as my company said they are processing the work/residency visa thro' an agency and it should take a few days to complete. Now after couple of weeks they're saying its been refused.

My questions are:

1. Is there a way to check with MOL what happened? I have a clean record with no criminal records in either UK or UAE or anywhere else. Never been refused work or other visas anywhere, been to the UAE several times on visit visas without any problems.

2. Do you recommend I directly contact the Ministry of Labour and enquire? will they entertain enquiries directly from potential employees?

3. Do you know if there are special conditions conditions such as age, salary etc to receive a work/residency visa.

4. Do you recommend any agencies that deal with these issues that can enquire and resolve the matter?

Sorry for all the questions!

Thanks!.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kaj69 said:


> Hi, Its my first post...apologies if its not the right way to ask questions...took a new job in UAE and just arrived on a visit (30 day) visa as my company said they are processing the work/residency visa thro' an agency and it should take a few days to complete. Now after couple of weeks they're saying its been refused. My questions are: 1. Is there a way to check with MOL what happened? I have a clean record with no criminal records in either UK or UAE or anywhere else. Never been refused work or other visas anywhere, been to the UAE several times on visit visas without any problems. 2. Do you recommend I directly contact the Ministry of Labour and enquire? will they entertain enquiries directly from potential employees? 3. Do you know if there are special conditions conditions such as age, salary etc to receive a work/residency visa. 4. Do you recommend any agencies that deal with these issues that can enquire and resolve the matter? Sorry for all the questions! Thanks!.


Sorry to hear your visa has been rejected. You could try asking MoL but I doubt you'll get very far. Ask your prospective employer why. I think they should know/can find out. Remember MoL and government are all on holiday this week. Not quite sure I understand exactly what it is you want to know in no. 3 and no. 4, to the best of my knowledge, there is no agency that deals with these matters.


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

What line of work are you in kaj? It could be relevant.


----------



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Sorry to hear your visa has been rejected. You could try asking MoL but I doubt you'll get very far. Ask your prospective employer why. I think they should know/can find out. Remember MoL and government are all on holiday this week. Not quite sure I understand exactly what it is you want to know in no. 3 and no. 4, to the best of my knowledge, there is no agency that deals with these matters.


Many Thanks for the reply!

I just wanted to know if it is common for MOL to reject visas for people over 45 years or if there's any salary threshold for certain nationality etc.


----------



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

JonGard said:


> What line of work are you in kaj? It could be relevant.


I work in IT.

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kaj69 said:


> Many Thanks for the reply! I just wanted to know if it is common for MOL to reject visas for people over 45 years or if there's any salary threshold for certain nationality etc.


I don't think age is the issue. I can't imagine the salary has anything to do with it either. You're a UK passport holder but were you born there? That could be the issue. For example, people born in Iran, regardless of their passport, are finding it hard to get visa clearance.


----------



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I don't think age is the issue. I can't imagine the salary has anything to do with it either. You're a UK passport holder but were you born there? That could be the issue. For example, people born in Iran, regardless of their passport, are finding it hard to get visa clearance.


Thanks.

I was born in India. Anyway I'll chase the company/agency PRO for an answer and post the response here.

Many thanks for your replies!.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Please note - it may not be because of you - it could be a problem with the company.
If your new employer is paying existing employees late - then the WPS (Wage Protection System) knows about this and companies get fined and are not able to process new visas.
If you can possibly talk to any of the existing employees in confidence - try to find out if the company pays on time ( a great many dont!)
It is really worth finding out this - so that you know whether it is trying to find work with another (better) company.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## kaj69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Steve. 

The company managed to process visas for other candidates recently, so I dont its a problem...let me check with them and see what they find out.

Also do you think its worth re-applying, may be provide more details such as my birth certificate?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

kaj69 said:


> Thanks Steve. The company managed to process visas for other candidates recently, so I dont its a problem...let me check with them and see what they find out. Also do you think its worth re-applying, may be provide more details such as my birth certificate?


The company will decide if they want to reapply, if they don't, there's nothing much you can do about that. You can provide other documents, but they won't make any difference/be required and your company won't include them in the documents presented because of that. I know what we're saying to doesn't really help but the visa process is what it is and it's not something you, as an individual, can really do anything to change, unfortunately.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Visa rejection is very common in UAE, least rejections come from Dubai, most rejections come from the remaining emirates. I have seen UK nationals, canadians & americans getting rejected though it's not as common as rejections arabs from troubled countries get.

What I also know is that you will NEVER know what is the reason. They can simply re-apply once and twice & maybe thrice, you will eventually get it. Sad, but true.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Do I need to be concerned my visa has been rejected on the basis of security? I'm going to the immigration office tomz to get everything clarified and to find out why my visa has been rejected but could I lose my job? I haven't started work yet as they want me to obtain visa.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tahir29 said:


> Do I need to be concerned my visa has been rejected on the basis of security? I'm going to the immigration office tomz to get everything clarified and to find out why my visa has been rejected but could I lose my job? I haven't started work yet as they want me to obtain visa.


Hi,
The most likely reason will be one of ancestry - are you of Indian or Pakistani origin (even if you currently have or always had a UK passport)?
This will be the most likely reason for refusal (and not easy to overcome if this is the case).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Steve.

Thank you for posting. 

Yes I was born in Pakistan but raised in the UK but this shouldn't be an issue should it? I have friends who are working in Dubai and their visa's were processed first time round and they come back same background as me. I believe it could be admin error, i.e photos, spelling mistake or duplicate. I'm going immigration tomz to resolve the issue.

Worse case, if it's what your saying, how do i resolve such an issue?



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The most likely reason will be one of ancestry - are you of Indian or Pakistani origin (even if you currently have or always had a UK passport)?
> This will be the most likely reason for refusal (and not easy to overcome if this is the case).
> Best of luck
> Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
It maybe that your name is identical to someone that has had a problem in Dubai and the system is picking up on this.
You would then need to prove that you are a different person.
These refusals can be problematic - so make sure you take an Arabic speaker with you - even better do you have any Emirati friends who could go with you?
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve, you are spot on definitely would have a Arabic speaker unfortunately i don't know anyone that is free during the day to take with me, so I guess ill just have to keep it short and sweet and hopefully they can understand and clarify. 




Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It maybe that your name is identical to someone that has had a problem in Dubai and the system is picking up on this.
> You would then need to prove that you are a different person.
> These refusals can be problematic - so make sure you take an Arabic speaker with you - even better do you have any Emirati friends who could go with you?
> ...


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve, advice if you can please.

You was right, my visa was rejected as i'm born in Pakistan but I have a UK passport. I went MOL and they advised to come back on Sunday, with a birth certificate and this will help my case.

What do you think of my chances?



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> It maybe that your name is identical to someone that has had a problem in Dubai and the system is picking up on this.
> You would then need to prove that you are a different person.
> These refusals can be problematic - so make sure you take an Arabic speaker with you - even better do you have any Emirati friends who could go with you?
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tahir29 said:


> Steve, advice if you can please.
> 
> You was right, my visa was rejected as i'm born in Pakistan but I have a UK passport. I went MOL and they advised to come back on Sunday, with a birth certificate and this will help my case.
> 
> What do you think of my chances?


Hi,
You really need to take an Arabic speaker - preferably an Emirati friend with you.
If you don't get it resolved - then you will get properly blocked on their system.
Of course, also take all your birth certificate and supporting documentation with you.
In my opinion - you need to come over as very "British" but happen to have Pakistan ancestry.
The more British (and therefore less Pakistani) that you appear and sound will really help your cause!
Best of luck (at a stressful time!!)
Steve


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve, 

Thank for the post. 

I don't really have any arabic speak friends, so I'm struggling on that aspect. I'll let you know the outcome, she brought up my details via computer and said i only need a birth certificate however i don't this will be enough, they cant make there minds up what information they want. 

I'll keep you posted




Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You really need to take an Arabic speaker - preferably an Emirati friend with you.
> If you don't get it resolved - then you will get properly blocked on their system.
> Of course, also take all your birth certificate and supporting documentation with you.
> ...


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve, 

Are you aware of what "Ministry of Social Affairs" do? As I have to go there for my visa issue


----------



## newbie_t (Mar 15, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> The most likely reason will be one of ancestry - are you of Indian or Pakistani origin (even if you currently have or always had a UK passport)?
> This will be the most likely reason for refusal (and not easy to overcome if this is the case).
> Best of luck
> Steve


Why is this a reason for rejection? Has this been always the case (for people not born in UK but holding British passport)? I am sure the agency/hiring company (it's a government organisation) are aware of this if its a well known issue (as the passport has 'place of birth' mentioned in it). If they are, why would they bring in overseas candidates like this for interviews and make offers?

I am bit concerned now :confused2:

I have just accepted an offer to work in Dubai. I am a British passport holder, born in India.

I am arriving on a 30 day visa and during this time, my application for work visa will be processed through my company. Should I not bother coming there ?

Any advise who have had similar experiences will be highly appreciated.

Thank you.
Arnav


----------



## newbie_t (Mar 15, 2015)

newbie_t said:


> "I am arriving on a 30 day visa and during this time, my application for work visa will be processed through my company."



Correction: my bad, its not 30 day visa - its an 'employment visa' valid for 3 months. So I guess I am in the clear . Its my residency permit which will be processed once I am there.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've resubmitted my papers today at the Ministry of Social Affairs, hopefully it should be approved now. 

killer is 6-10 days wait until they respond


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Update: 

My visa was approved today, i resubmitted my papers this morning and I've checked online and it's been approved. MOL stated 6-10 days however mine was approved within hours.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

So it was rejected because you were born in Pakistan but have British passport ?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

yes. mad


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Its a ridiculous reason isn't..... They can make Dubai as modern as they can by spending silly amount of money but their thinking and treatment of people will always be like a third world country. With things like these i sometime think of staying here in the UK rather then moving there and be treated like **** by these arab sheikhs


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Be careful what you write cause forums like this might be monitored by locals.
TBH i can understand the long procedure in UAE, especially with the neighboring countries and what's going on in hostile countries like Pakistan, Syria, Palestine etc UAE has to distant themselves away from this therefore extra measures have to be taking into consideration. 
I'm just glad i've got my visa without this I wasn't allowed to start work.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

For me that's what you call racism. Anyways i gather from your previous posts that you were working in finance in NHS here in the UK. Would you mind sharing where you got the job in Dubai and whats the total package ? Just asking as you belong to same field as i do


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Salary over 20k plus bonus, gratitude, flights, medical, laptop, phone, car discount. Finding a job took 11 months, I had few jobs that accepted me but i declined them due to low salary, but you need to update LinkedIn in profile and also look at other groups within expat forum and keep on top of recruitment agencies , ring twice a week, maybe a contact and keep checking if they have positions available. 

NETWORKING also helps lot, go to DIFC check what events are going on. 
There is a jobs event in April so google that.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tahir29 said:


> Salary over 20k plus bonus, gratitude, flights, medical, laptop, phone, car discount. Finding a job took 11 months, I had few jobs that accepted me but i declined them due to low salary, but you need to update LinkedIn in profile and also look at other groups within expat forum and keep on top of recruitment agencies , ring twice a week, maybe a contact and keep checking if they have positions available.
> 
> NETWORKING also helps lot, go to DIFC check what events are going on.
> There is a jobs event in April so google that.


Hi Tahir
Well done getting your visa sorted - great news!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Steve. Bloody nightmare glad it's over, just waiting for the next disappointment now lol


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tahir29 said:


> Thanks Steve. Bloody nightmare glad it's over, just waiting for the next disappointment now lol


Hi,
That often comes around pay day - when your salary is paid in late (or not at all).
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

haha!! I was actually think about my medical lol something will go wrong there


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> Update:
> 
> My visa was approved today, i resubmitted my papers this morning and I've checked online and it's been approved. MOL stated 6-10 days however mine was approved within hours.


Dear tahir29,
You are so lucky! Your nightmare is finally over! I am praying that my painful wait will soon be over this week! It is really very frustrating. From rejected to approved. You are blessed! So when are you flying to Dubaj?
Tjheart


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

tjheart said:


> Dear tahir29,
> You are so lucky! Your nightmare is finally over! I am praying that my painful wait will soon be over this week! It is really very frustrating. From rejected to approved. You are blessed! So when are you flying to Dubaj?
> Tjheart


Keep up - he has lived here for nearly a year ! 
Steve


----------



## taliacottage (Dec 2, 2014)

tahir29 said:


> I had few jobs that accepted me but i declined them due to low salary, but you need to update LinkedIn in profile and also look at other groups within expat forum and keep on top of recruitment agencies , ring twice a week, maybe a contact and keep checking if they have positions available.
> 
> NETWORKING also helps lot, go to DIFC check what events are going on.
> There is a jobs event in April so google that.


Hi Tahir! 

Glad that things have worked out! I am also in the finance industry and have been looking around for a while. I looked in the DIFC website for the jobs event you mentioned, but didnt see anything. 

Could you let me know where you found it?


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Steve lol
Tjheart - Chase your work visa via the MOL (why wait when you can follow up)
Tailiacolltage - try Careers UAE 2015 - Home or (might be for locals only, but attend anyway)
Gitex Shopper Spring 2015 - Welcome - go and hand your resume to companies that will be at Gitex


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Read this: UAE Jobseekers: Where jobs will (and won't) be - Emirates 24|7


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

tahir29 said:


> Read this: UAE Jobseekers: Where jobs will (and won't) be - Emirates 24|7


Fantastic reporting, when asked where most of the jobs would be created:-



> Majority (53 per cent) of the consultants expect *bulk *of the jobs to be created in the oil & gas sector while 52 per cent expect construction & engineering sector to generate *most *of the new opportunities


53+52=100% does it?


----------



## tjheart (Mar 8, 2015)

tahir29 said:


> Steve lol
> Tjheart - Chase your work visa via the MOL (why wait when you can follow up)
> Tailiacolltage - try Careers UAE 2015 - Home or (might be for locals only, but attend anyway)
> Gitex Shopper Spring 2015 - Welcome - go and hand your resume to companies that will be at Gitex


Hi Tahir,
Am actually confused as to why was your visa issued by Ministry of Labor and not by Dubai Immigration? Or is it MOL the same as the immigration? My employment visa is for abu dhabi.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think you have to go through both, I'll find out properly on Subday but you need to get security clearance from MOL then next stage is Dubai Immigration once both approve they provide you a pink slip and basically your done after the medical. Abu Dhabi is completely difference, very difficult procedure over there


----------



## Staller (Feb 8, 2015)

Just for curiosity:

There are thousands and thousands of Indians an Pakistanis coming every week. So why can it be a problem, when you are an UK passport holder with Indian or Pakistani origin?

As I heard, actually they do not issue visas to Syrians....this I can understand, as there are Trouble in the Country and they do not want to Import Trouble to here.

But Indians and Pakistanis???


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

A lot of Pakistanis getting rejected whether being a UK passport holder or being born in Pakistan. As Pakistan is linked to a lot of things they shouldn't be, being born in a particular place in Pakistan can hinder your visa chances in UAE. 

I was in PK and moved to UK after 6 months however luckily for me, the MOL asked for my birth certificate and Pak ID other people get refused straight away from the security department. 

Sad but reality here...


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

HI Tahir,

How long did you live in the UK after moving from Pakistan ? and how many years of work experience you had in the UK ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Looking at the bigger picture can you blame them? The jihadis in the UK, some born there are mostly of Pakistan heritage, so surely it makes sense to prevent them infiltrating the UAE as they have the UK.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've lived in the UK all my life albeit 6 months when I was born in PK.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> Looking at the bigger picture can you blame them? The jihadis in the UK, some born there are mostly of Pakistan heritage, so surely it makes sense to prevent them infiltrating the UAE as they have the UK.


Seriously? Pakistani jihadis who have infiltrated the UK? So the solution is to stop giving visas to everyone from Pakistan? Yeah why not paint everyone with the same brush. Very sensible.

Maybe everyone complaining about racism and how people are bigoted in the UAE should once in a while carefully analyse the stuff that comes out of themselves.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Zexotic said:


> Seriously? Pakistani jihadis who have infiltrated the UK? So the solution is to stop giving visas to everyone from Pakistan? Yeah why not paint everyone with the same brush. Very sensible.
> 
> Maybe everyone complaining about racism and how people are bigoted in the UAE should once in a while carefully analyse the stuff that comes out of themselves.


Not in the slightest racist, certainly not bigoted, sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

Truth hurts? lol 

There's a difference between a Pakistani and a Muslim, most of the so called jihadis are reverts which are not even from Pakistan, don't even have Pakistani names, I'm from Pakistan and I found your comment very amusing lol 

A local UAE can put on scarf around his face and say his name is Aftab Ayub and go to Pakistan doesn't mean he's a Pakistani lol 

Propaganda especially from the west corrupts people, the UAE is very very close to Pakistan, the sheikh haves a close relationship with ppl and president of Pakistan. 

Though I believe you are not being racist or bigoted, I believe lack of knowledge from your part.


----------



## Pirzadaasad (Nov 9, 2015)

Tahir - I am in the same situation as you, can you please advise how you resolved the issue? would it be possible to contact you via email?


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Not in the slightest racist, certainly not bigoted, sometimes the truth hurts.


can you back up your truth with some facts or statistics?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

tahir29 said:


> Propaganda especially from the west corrupts people,


Who told you that and how do you know its the truth ?



tahir29 said:


> I believe lack of knowledge from your part.


thats what the gullible always say when presented with evidence which doesn't suit their dogma.


----------



## docdenver (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Tahir
I think I am in a similar position
Do you have an email please?


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

docdenver said:


> Hi Tahir
> I think I am in a similar position
> Do you have an email please?


Re-apply but attach as well your national docs/passport from your origins (assuming you have another non-UK origins even from many previous generations).

You do that with the UK passport, and you are more likely to be fine.

Else you can go and check with MoL in person. You can direct to the Security section in 3rd floor in Qussais. Good luck.


----------

